# Where to buy lava rock?



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone know where to buy black lave rock?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

They have it there:
What are you going to use them for?

Northwest Landscape and Stone Supply
5883 Byrne Road, Burnaby, BC V5J 3J1
Monday to Friday: 7:00AM - 5:00PM
Saturday: 8:00AM - 4:00PM
Sunday: CLOSED

Tel: 604-435-4842

around $11 for a cubic foot bag (size of the rocks are 3/4" to 1 3/4").


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

New shrimp tank I am setting up, volcano shrimp. Thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Lava rock for volcano shrimp - how fitting. Just about any landscape supply places should carry lava rock especially if you are just looking for a small bag. Check you local HomeDepot and Rona as well.

I have a small pile in my yard you can take a small bucket as well but likely not worth your trouble and gas.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Lava rock for volcano shrimp - how fitting. Just about any landscape supply places should carry lava rock especially if you are just looking for a small bag. Check you local HomeDepot and Rona as well.
> 
> I have a small pile in my yard you can take a small bucket as well but likely not worth your trouble and gas.


It would be thrilling to see your place.. it seems you have everything on hand.
jk. Yeah, maybe pile the lava rock in the shape of a volcano and put an underwater LED light at the top of the volcano to simulate an eruption/molten lava. Not too cheesy, is it?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one of those hollow stumps in my South American tank with an air stone bubbling away like steam from a volcano.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a good idea with the volcano, it reminds me of grade 5 when we made a volcano fizz for science class. Although this tank is gonna be 2g and space is kinda limited.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> It would be thrilling to see your place.. it seems you have everything on hand.
> jk. Yeah, maybe pile the lava rock in the shape of a volcano and put an underwater LED light at the top of the volcano to simulate an eruption/molten lava. Not too cheesy, is it?


 You don't want to see my place at least at the moment - NOT kidding. About everything at hand: cleaned up all my digital power bars at the auction - looking for one last week 

 a very nice member just dropped off a very nice underwater LED lamp 2 hours ago FF - not red though.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

haha.. Murphy's law.. when you get rid of something, that's when you need it soon after so you should keep everything.


----------

